# Square-1 Cubeshape Parity Tutorial (CSP)



## brandbest1 (Feb 16, 2017)

So recently I've been creating some resources about how to learn CSP for Square-1. Here are some of the things I've made:

*Video Tutorial*





You can find the full playlist detailing all the cases here: 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIO0D-fz-pRyBr3rnNX4eG_Hy13tsTdlA

*Text Tutorial*
I also have a text tutorial, which you can find right here:
http://brandonlin.com/cubing/csp.html

If you have any questions about any of these guides, feel free to message me


----------

